# ethernet adapter stopped working?



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2007)

Windows cannot find it and when I plug in the cable the cable lights but windows won't find the adapter. I tried resetting the bios, reinstalling the drivers in windows and with gigabytes software with not luck. it acts like it not even there. I'm now wondering If when I removed the motherboard and installed my old cooler if the lan just died.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 23, 2007)

This has happened to me twice recently with my Belkin USB adapters (curse my mum refusing to try anything else) and the most I could do was just buy a new one, as it won't even start up there's nothing I could do to wipe/clean/fix it.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2007)

RMA time i'm using usb now All I did was remove my motherboard and change my cooler what the Fxxxk. No advanced RMA for gigabyte. So I won't have a board for a weeks. I might have to buy another motherboard until mine comes back. Then sell the rmaed one.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 23, 2007)

are you sure it's not just the USB adapter? Let's not be hasty...


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2007)

Exavier said:


> are you sure it's not just the USB adapter? Let's not be hasty...



Err he meant the intergrated Gigabit NIC Died. TRT, do you ever completely switch off your PC? (Including PSU power), try that... even though it seems like a pretty lame solution. If that doesn't work, RMA!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Err he meant the intergrated Gigabit NIC Died. TRT, do you ever completely switch off your PC? (Including PSU power), try that... even though it seems like a pretty lame solution. If that doesn't work, RMA!



Good Idea tried it and reset the bios with no result. It's like the ethernet adapter just stopped existing. When the cord is plugged in it glows yellow so it has power it just won't work. I'm using the usb pug now but it's BS to keep a motherboard you payed 179.00 when it doesn't work like it is supposed to. I typed Gigabyte tech support and I might have to RMA. That would suck since they have no advanced RMA. It was working fine  until I took my motherboard out to put my Thermalright Ultima back on my CPU,  put back together and it just stopped working WTF.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

have you tried plugging in a PCI adapter to see if its not the adapter but a windows prob?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> have you tried plugging in a PCI adapter to see if its not the adapter but a windows prob?



any pci adapter this ethernet adaptor is built into my motherboard. I do have a sound card in a pci slot working fine.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

windows may have decided that to mess with your drivers i had it do this to me on a older i865 mobo try with a PCI card if it sill wont work its windows if it does work its your mobo


----------



## trt740 (Dec 23, 2007)

*it's just gone*



cdawall said:


> windows may have decided that to mess with your drivers i had it do this to me on a older i865 mobo try with a PCI card if it sill wont work its windows if it does work its your mobo


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2007)

its still enabled in the BIOS and everything? i have never had one just disappear!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

no option for it in the bios. I went into safe mode and it was there. I deleted it hoping it would reinstall but no luck. Now I'm wondering if it's windows some how. Wanna bet if I do a reinstall its there.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 24, 2007)

try a third party driver from atheros or something, depending on the chip model


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

good idea, strange thing is it's not finding it at all.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2007)

if it shows in safe mode but not normal windows, i'd call that a software issue.


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 24, 2007)

type services.msc and check if the Networks Connection service is enabled. If it is not enable it otherwise disable and reenable it. If it doesn't work i'll tell you some more services to check


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay here is what i did i reinstalled windows on my back up drive and it never found the ethernet adapter, even gigabytes own driver disk is not finding it. I think it is dead. Demos tried services and they are on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you sure it's not disabled in the Integrated Peripherals sub menu of your bios setup?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Are you sure it's not disabled in the Integrated Peripherals sub menu of your bios setup?



unless I'm looking in the wrong place I believe I is enabled.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2007)

Well wth?! Just go buy a new NIC at circuit city ro soemthing, they are like $20 for a PCI.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2007)

i'll have to agree here, if the card is enabled in the bios, but not showing to the OS... just buy a new one. it happens. PCI-E gigabit cards are great fun, if you have a 1x slot on your mobo.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mussels said:


> i'll have to agree here, if the card is enabled in the bios, but not showing to the OS... just buy a new one. it happens. PCI-E gigabit cards are great fun, if you have a 1x slot on your mobo.



It pisses me off that I have to buy one when the boards 3 months old , it's either not have a computer for 2 weeks due to RMA  or use the usb connection or buy a new lan card. I hate to be picky but for 179.00 you would think it would function correctly. The first day I found the cmos battery holder cracked so a small bit of tapes holding that on. If it was a 60.00 board I wouldn't be so mad but 179.00 (actually 184.00) shipped kinda makes ya mad. Fxxxking Gigabyte still a value board company when it comes to support look at this shit

RMA Request Procedures and Guidelines



All RMA request forms must be completed in order to obtain a RMA number

RMA request with missing or incorrect serial number(s) may result in a delayed process or a rejection of request

Any model discrepancy for received items may result in a delayed processing time

Products received with no RMA number may delay processing or refusal
(GIGABYTE will not be responsible for items received without proper information)

*No cross shipping or advanced replacements under any circumstanc*es

Products will either be repaired or replaced at our discretion

Replacements may include new or refurbished products
(Replacements will be for the exact or equivalent product)

*Average turnaround time will be 2-3 business working weeks upon receipt (applies to quantities not exceeding 20 pieces)*
If the information on your request varies from the actual item(s) received, RMA will be based on the actual item(s) received

RMA numbers will be valid for 30 days after issued date

GIGABYTE will provide one way freight via UPS or FedEx ground free of charge

For consecutive violation for No Trouble Found (NTF), a testing fee per NTF board or system may apply


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

Aah something like this happened to me before. Just update your chipset driver. Disable the network device from your BIOS, start windows, restart, Enable the network device from your BIOS, start Windows...there's a chance that the OS might re-detect it. Alternatively, in your BIOS setup, if there's an option to modify the MAC address of the network devices, make sure the value is all 0. Start Device manager, > View devices by connection > Try to find your PCI to PCI bridge that's routing your network device. > properties > disable > wait for a minute > enable.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Aah something like this happened to me before. Just update your chipset driver. Disable the network device from your BIOS, start windows, restart, Enable the network device from your BIOS, start Windows...there's a chance that the OS might re-detect it. Alternatively, in your BIOS setup, if there's an option to modify the MAC address of the network devices, make sure the value is all 0. Start Device manager, > View devices by connection > Try to find your PCI to PCI bridge that's routing your network device. > properties > disable > wait for a minute > enable.



trying now


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

trt740 said:


> trying now



Well my chipset drivers needed a update but it didn't work. I wonder why if it is dead does it still light the cord.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Well my chipset drivers needed a update but it didn't work. I wonder why if it is dead does it still light the cord.



That's simply because your device is functional. 

Your OS HAL isn't detecting it. You have to invoke the device to be detected. It's pretty-much the same as plugging in a new hard-drive and not finding it in your device manager/partition manager. 

Follow the steps I mentioned. Try contacting Gigabyte support, they work.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 24, 2007)

btarunr said:


> That's simply because your device is functional.
> 
> Your OS HAL isn't detecting it. You have to invoke the device to be detected. It's pretty-much the same as plugging in a new hard-drive and not finding it in your device manager/partition manager.
> 
> Follow the steps I mentioned. Try contacting Gigabyte support, they work.



I don't really think it is functioning unless when it is lit that means it is there is a cable detection program in the bios and it isn't working right so owell bought a 12.00 gigabit ethernet card from the egg. I will rma it in a year or so if I get a new board. So I can sell it without any flaws and who knows maybe it will majically start working again.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

When did you buy your board?

If it's early enough you could avail its warranty


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2007)

does it work under linux?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2007)

^Fantastic idea, Cda.

Try using a Ubuntu Live CD


----------



## trt740 (Dec 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> does it work under linux?



Haven't tried can you download linux ? Please resond on this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=47116  trying to consolidate all these problems into one thread. I have three going now this is killing me i'm about to throw it away motherboard and ram and start anew soon.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 26, 2007)

Did you check the pins in the plug in sometimes they wont make contact many a time in offices I found them bent after everything shows good bend them back and viola


----------



## trt740 (Dec 26, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Did you check the pins in the plug in sometimes they wont make contact many a time in offices I found them bent after everything shows good bend them back and viola



that might be something to check. I will check that in the morning but the lan is lighting sofar.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

its possible that say, one of the two data wires is working. that'd show lights but no connection (something like that)


----------

